# Hmm...opinions?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

okay well awhile ago when i was looking at horses i posted a wanted ad on craigslist. last week i got an email and the people had 3 horses they were selling because there children were out of the house and dont need them i guess. one of the horses who really stuck out at me was a 16 year old paint mare named Lady. he said she responds to both english and western riding. he was asking $950 for her but he said price definately isnt the issue, he just wants to find her a good home as well as his other horses. ok so here are the only pictures i have so far. if you cant critique her dont, i just want to know how she looks to you guys. i emailed the guy for more pictures as well.

ETA- i forgot to ad that she is beginner safe as well.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

in the first pic she looks a bit underweight (thin neck and thin after her hips) and lacks muscle. looks to have a kind eye, though. I'd be interested to see what her left front leg actually looks like - it looks crooked in the picture.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

her front leg does look a bit off. and yeah she needs some weight as well 

anyone else?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like she's very toed in, but that could be just a pic and mud. She looks nice though. Can you ask them for better shots?


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah i emailed them for other pics as well. i think there only an hour from me.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

as said before, she needs muscles in her neck, but that can easily change by working her in frame and all.
besides her neck, she looks to be pretty decent.
It does look like she toes in, her pasturns seem fairly straight to me, though with better pictures, it could all change.

16 is a great age too. She still has plenty years left, though she shouldn't go throw any problems that a younger horse might.

If you like her, I would go over and check her out in person and ride her if you feel comfortable


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah, i dont know. id have to talk to my parents because i dont know if im even aloud to get another horse yet since i havnt found a job. maybe an early X-mas present?


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

good feeding a farrier and excersise she would make a nice horse...oh i al most for got love


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)

aw she does have a really kind eye  I agree with appylover about the straight pasterns, but I'm not sure if its just the picture. I say go take a look at her in person. Only problem with going to see her though... you may fall in love and want want want! :razz:


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

aww shes really cute.where is she..since we live pretty close ourselves


----------



## fireside (Oct 21, 2008)

That Last Photo Is To Cute With Everyone And The Chickens! Equusite!


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

She looks like a sweet gal who needs a little love. : ) I'd go check her out. In the meantime, be super nice to your parents lol.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ill post newer pics when i get them.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

From what I can tell, she is slightly underweight. Could be just because of her age and or definately because she looks under toned (not worked much). Also she does look quite toe in. May just be the way shes standing. Ive had a horse that purposely stood like a dufus :???: Her front hooves look really short which may be the problem as well.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ah,
I won't lie to you. I personally don't like her. She's very pigeon toed and posty-legged. She needs more muscle too.
She does look like she's a sweetie though.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

needless to say im pretty dissapointed....the owners daughter emailed me back and told me more about her. they said she has some arthritis so cant be ridden as much. they did say she could be ridden for a few hours a day but i dunno..is this a good idea...? i mean i have no idea if i can get a horse yet but since she is only 20 mins away from me and they are really neg. on the price maybe itll work? i dunno....they said i can come up and ride her anytime i want. i want to do trails and i jsut need ah orse to learn on for now...and besides when i do get a job i can buy a second horse to use for barrels (what i want to eventually do)....but right now i want to jsut learn and trail ride. please tell me if its even a good idea to get a horse with arthritis or not! and plus....cant they take supplements to ease the arthritis pain or whatever? someone fill me in please


----------



## servinator (Oct 13, 2008)

In the long run it is going to cost more to keep a horse with health issues, and though she may be cute, it seems like maybe you might look into getting a horse that you will be able to use for various disciplines, it would be a better investment. That being said, because I have heard it a few times myself, disabilities haven't stopped my from buying a horse for no other reason than I fell in love with it.:roll:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

You can most definitely either get oral supplements (either powder or liquid) or you could get injections (more expensive, but i've been told they do work)

If you do want to get her, get a pre-purchase to determine how bad the arthritis is.

Being ridden for a few hours a day really isn't that bad, and the more exercise she gets, the better it will be. Also, see if you can get pasture turnout (24/7) as that will really help with arthritic horses. (been doing wonders for Gem)

If you just want to learn on her and get more miles under your belt, i think it would be wise, but see how bad her arthritis is first.

There are many joint supplements out there that work really well. This is what we use for Gem Equinyl Combo from SmartPak Equine We use the intense, not extreme. It, along with proper feedings, trimming (and shoes), and turn out, has made a wonderful improvement in him. I have yet to canter him yet, but we are working up to it.

Also, if you do get her, I would advise AGAINST lunging her as it will put added stress on her joints. I do, however, suggest to learn to long line (ground drive) her. I've been doing this with Gem and he enjoys it a lot more than lunging.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> You can most definitely either get oral supplements (either powder or liquid) or you could get injections (more expensive, but i've been told they do work)
> 
> If you do want to get her, get a pre-purchase to determine how bad the arthritis is.
> 
> ...


 
your psot made me feel soo much better! haha and im gettign all excited an i still have yet to ask my parents! for right now, i think i could just get her to atleast learn how to ride really well and then eventually get another horse (when i become a better rider) 

hmm...what do you think would be a fair price to pay for her?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Depends how the market is, and how severe her arthritis is and everything.

I was looking at a 7(i think) qh. He needed a lot of work (both training wise and weight wise) His owner at first was asking 1500, then dropped to 750 OBO. I offered her 400 (since I would have to bring him back to health, take care of his feet/abscesses, train him etc) She nrver responded. 
But I would take a look just to see her. Pictures can be very decieiving, since you don't know WHEN they were taken. She could be in worse or better shape since the photos.

I would though, say anywhere between $400-800, though I'm sure you could go lower.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I cant decide if she's toed in or just standing that way. I think she's just standing that way... OOPS, there are 2 more pages of responses, I better go back and read... anyway, thin and needs muscled you've been told, but I think she's a doll....


----------

